
54,443 individual Coronavirus case details. Multiple sources, updating hourly - timsehn
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-03-18-coronavirus-case-details-using-branches/
======
LordOfWolves
The title led me to believe I'd find a novel way of exploring coronavirus data
at the target link. Unfortunately, this is not the case, and as such, I
believe the title should be that of the (5 minute) blog post: "Novel
Coronavirus Dataset in Dolt: A Case for Branches".

~~~
verdverm
Editorialized title, agree it should be changed

